# Mein TT Coup?...!



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

*My TT Coupé...! -> pics, pics and more pics...!*

Hi together!

This is not my first thread on vortex.
Had a MK4 Jetta, MK4 Golf GTI, MK5 Jetta and since a few months an Audi TT.

It's a phantom black with magma red interior and this are some pictures taken
in our showroom:




























































































A few days later I put in some H&R springs, 19" OEM Segment wheels and the highgloss grill:











This little Lamborghini part came in (also the Audi r8 oil cap (without picture)):











Some more weeks later I got a painted rear diffuser and oem exhaust tips:











And today was the great day - got my 19" winter wheels 











This is where I stand for now...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks good! keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice... Im liking the red interior:thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Some more pictures...:


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

nice pictures.


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

nice pics! Throw some spacers on the rear wheels and she'd be perfect!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I will 

There will be some optical mods in winter and a little bit more power in spring


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The new wheels were a must! Looks great. Awesome color.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

And a shift stick, you lucky bastard...


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Roadster rear spoiler since yesterday 


@ TTracing:

It's the oem short version of the shift stick


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

very nice! I always thought the roadster spoiler would look good on the coupe... got any more pics?


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

got just one for now:











and another quick shot of the car:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Pictures once again


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

looking sharp buddy, very nice:thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Best color ever


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

X212 said:


> TT Roadster rear spoiler since yesterday
> 
> 
> @ TTracing:
> ...


Cool, never realized it was different than a coupe spoiler.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

winter setup


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

More pictures with winter wheels...


----------



## jetninja (Aug 5, 1999)

Very Nice, might have to show this thread to my wife. After 4 straight SUV/Minivans (4 Sons) last night we got her a Black '08 CPO 3.2Ltr 6speed TT Quattro Coupe, Black w/Alcantara seating interior. I've not even driven it yet, LOL! 

I think she'd like those wheels....Oil Cap is cool too! Ha Ha....


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, congrats on the new car, pretty impressive.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Kind of remembers mine 
:laugh::laugh: 

:thumbup: 

Best color/wheels ever!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Who loves spaghetti *carbon*ara?  




















Car will get S-Line exterior with OEM carbon fiber parts.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Just noticed that I uploaded the latest pictures to facebook and not in here - shame on me 
































































































































After some free days I will order the S-Line exterior. Got already some TTS
sideskirts. Also I will get some H&R coils to get a little bit lower


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Nice buddy, she's coming along nicely... Im def digging the carbon splitter lip for the front & the rear valence too


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Super pics, super thread, thanks for sharing your work.

Could you provide for specifics on the "OEM" carbon fiber parts. It was something I had thought about for one-day.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, there is a little change regarding the front bumper. 

Instead of S-Line I decided to order a TTS bumper next week... 

This is what I have in mind for this year: 










I think you know the original picture  

@ Jason: If you read this - It's me - Rafael


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

X212 said:


> Okay, there is a little change regarding the front bumper.
> 
> Instead of S-Line I decided to order a TTS bumper next week...
> 
> ...


 Gonna look even better than before! if thats possible, great pic


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

X212 said:


> Okay, there is a little change regarding the front bumper.
> 
> Instead of S-Line I decided to order a TTS bumper next week...
> 
> ...


 Rafael! Good to see you on the forum here as well. Car looks awesome BTW. I owe you an email, so be on the look out for that tonight.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Just answered you some minutes ago... 

For the moment the car is hardly stock but it will look good when I 
finished modding until summer this year... 

I really love doing oem mods


----------



## HowSoonIsNow (Feb 10, 2000)

What winter set-up are you running? It looks fairly stout in the snow and the rims look great.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a Dunlop Wintersport 3D 255/35/19 on a 9x19 ET52 oem wheel  

Thanks...!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Best color and rim mix ever! :thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Just ordered the oem trunk spoiler (see on Jasons TTS) and H&R coils  

The next steps are ordering S-Line rear bumper and TTS front bumper... 
I will love the completely new look of my TT


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I just wanted to share my future plans by a little help from the configurator: 











It's shown with summer and winter setup. But which grille should I preferr? 
Seems to me that the RS-grille without RS-badge matches the air intakes. 

And then the next question: With or without the accessories rear spoiler? 

I looooooove it on Jason's TTS - but how will it look on my car?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it'll look good; just got to decide if thats what you like. plans are lookin sweet :thumbup: 

best color out there :beer:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

X212 said:


> ... "But which grille should I preferr? Seems to me that the RS-grille without RS-badge matches the air intakes.
> 
> And then the next question: With or without the accessories rear spoiler?


 I like the TT's original grill. I actually have contemplated it's use as a substitute for the TTS MY '10 grill. The RS mesh design has always looked a little too "cheap" for the caliber of car it was attached to in my opinion. And I think you can't go wrong with the spoiler. Not overly dramatic but adds an "edge" to the car's overall look. You asked, and I'm never at a loss for an opinion.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Everybody should always modify their car to reflect their own personal vision of how it should look, but since you're soliciting opinions here goes: 

The RS grille (sans badges) will be a cleaner and meaner look. 

Since you already have the TTS front bumper, you might as well get the TTS-rear bumper and valence, paint the upper valence black (to match the front grills) but leave the rear lower valence splitter silver to match the silver lower splitter in the front. 

You can then bolt on the cat-back OEM TTS exhaust for a quad look, get an ECU chip, Gen 4 Haldex, rear anti-sway bar, 2-3 mm wheel spacers (to avoid any rubbing issues even after you lower), lowering springs (or coilovers even better) and you're done! (for the moment)! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am thankful for every answer to my questions. 

I know which direction I want to go with modding the TT. 
But sometimes I need a little help and some opinios... 

I will put the spoiler on. Found this video on youtube: 





 
Looks nice on a black TT


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

X212 said:


> ...Looks nice on a black TT


 All black TT's look great


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

TTS front and rear bumper and the rear spoiler went to paintshop today


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Snow again in Germany :thumbdown:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

little teaser


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

X212 said:


> Snow again in Germany :thumbdown:


This is so beautiful.


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

Jesus that's sexy, that's just how I'd want my future TT to be, your lucky man, congrats on the beautiful car man


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I really thank you for your comments 

A today's picture:










Front and rear bumpers are ready too, but still at the paintshop...


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

X212 said:


> I really thank you for your comments
> 
> A today's picture:
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how it'll look man


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm still not sure if I go for the rear spoiler or not...

a little list:

- S-Line door sills
- MY 2011 grill with painted frame in matt silver
- S-Line carbon diffusor
- MY 2011 TTS lip painted in matt silver
- TTS side skirts
- H&R coilovers
- TTS mirror housings (not on the picture)
- MY 2011 TTS front bumper (not on the picture)
- TTS / S-Line rear bumper (not on the picture)
- Audi rear spoiler (not sure...)

I'm really looking forward to putting all that stuff onto the car


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Nice floors too!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Bumpers are back from paintshop 

If everything works my TT will be completely different tomorrow


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

X212 said:


> Bumpers are back from paintshop
> 
> If everything works my TT will be completely different tomorrow


I think I speak for everyone in saying: Pics! Pics! Pics! :laugh::laugh:
Especially since you do take such good photos.:wave:
( and those really are nice floors)


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

It's nothing special to take a picture in automatic mode and to edit the contrast with pshop 

But I'm at the beginning doing that stuff...

I promise to post pictures of how far we got tomorrow...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice pictures :thumbup:. The snow ones are epic


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

two quick pictures


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

some pictures of last sunday...:






























































































































...sorry Jason 





























I hope to get some more nice pictures of the car on the weekend...

Just ordered some TT-RS Rotor in 19"


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

...some pictures taken today...:


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks great! That rear wing is really starting to grow on me. 

How does the car ride on the H&R coilovers?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Awesome, very, very nice work.

Ahhummm, and where will this addiction end?....... to be continued -- I'm sure!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Modding will have an end soon... There will be an upgrade to 260hp and that's it.

Maybe some new floormats


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

X212 said:


> Modding will have an end soon... There will be an upgrade to 260hp and that's it.
> 
> Maybe some new floormats


Overall quite nice, but I don't get the aesthetic concept behind a carbon fiber rear valence with an aluminum-look front splitter (which to my eyes should also have been CF) as the aluminum surround of the front grill already pops nicely against the black.

Please don't anything personally - I have untreated OCD! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh I forgot...

The carbon valance will be replaced by a black/silver TTS valance when the
exhaust system will be changed...

I agree that the silver doesn't match the carbon


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

X212 said:


> Oh I forgot...
> 
> The carbon valance will be replaced by a black/silver TTS valance when the
> exhaust system will be changed...
> ...


I feel much better!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Pictures with segment spokes (now on winter tires):





























Maybe I change to Rotors today ot tomorrow - we'll see


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

...some updates: 

Sold the Rotors after driven one day- not liked them on my car. 










So I went back to the Segment spoke wheels with black caps: 




























I will get some spacers (10mm each side) on the rear wheels soon...


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> Seems to me that the RS-grille without RS-badge matches the air intakes.?


 Agreed :thumbup: 



> With or without the accessories rear spoiler?
> 
> I looooooove it on Jason's TTS - but how will it look on my car?


 I think we ALL love it on Jason's car - the blue + silver is perfect. Might work on your car too as you are putting silver accents here and there - just do it ala Jason with just the supports in silver leaving the wing gloss black.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the previous post - lost my place on the thread :facepalm:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

BIG LOL on that  

Here is a little pic of my girlfriends A3. Got those OEM BBS yesterday. 










I think I have to lower it now


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Added some spacers on front and rear:















































random picture:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

X212 said:


> ...some updates:
> 
> Sold the Rotors after driven one day- not liked them on my car.
> 
> ...




What are these wheels? When I do a search for Audi Rotors, I get rotors-brakes.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

GaBoYnFla said:


> What are these wheels? When I do a search for Audi Rotors, I get rotors-brakes.....


Those are OEM on the TT RS in various markets in 19". They're known as the "Rotor" wheels, or sometimes as the TT RS Titanium wheels.

-Tim


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Those are OEM on the TT RS in various markets in 19". They're known as the "Rotor" wheels, or sometimes as the TT RS Titanium wheels.
> 
> -Tim


I found them on theTTStore.....quite expensive.....it's one of the few wheels I like. All the wheels available look the same for these cars....either mesh or the RS4's type.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

X212 said:


> This little Lamborghini part came in (also the Audi r8 oil cap (without picture)):
> 
> http://myspace.vagboard.de/data/583/0dc45570f3c44968538f35bd043f577d.jpg


hi

what is the price for this lambo part?

do you now the partnr too

look like a nice detail:thumbup:

do you sell youre roadster spoiler?


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

The roadster spoiler is already sold to Austria...

The partnumber of the Lambo cap is "400 955 277".
Price is about EUR 3,- in Germany, so I think it's not
more expensive in Belgium.

If you shouldn't get it, I will order one for you and
deliver it at MIVW 


Two more pictures:




















I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

X212 said:


> ...I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


CH-R's are nice and will definitely provide a more unique look ... Not a big fan of those "S" wheels that come on all Audis.

Nice car BTW :thumbup:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

X212 said:


> I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


The BBS is a nice mesh style wheel - I have HRE M40's - very similar look. My concern is that IMHO 20" are a little too big for the TT and tend to give the car it a "toy-like" appearance. 

Take a look at the HRE M40 or M40s (2 lbs lighter for a little more money). You can order any size and finish you like and even build in an offset so you don't need spacers (I added 5 mm - but after lowering my car with Eibach coilovers if I had to do it again I might have gone with 2-3mm instead to totally avoid any rubbing issues).


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know if the money is so little when the wheels have to be shipped to Germany 

Those HRE are nice... But there will be a little problem in Germany regarding legalizing
US wheels... Don't know if you ever heard about the German TÜV?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

X212 said:


> Don't know if the money is so little when the wheels have to be shipped to Germany
> 
> Those HRE are nice... But there will be a little problem in Germany regarding legalizing
> US wheels... Don't know if you ever heard about the German TÜV?


oops - forgot that little detail :facepalm:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

The car's looking great!!!!!


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mate youve done a fantastic job on this TT !

props buddy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

X212 said:


> I am thinking about getting some BBS CH-R in 20" - what do you think about that?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

X212 said:


> The roadster spoiler is already sold to Austria...
> 
> The partnumber of the Lambo cap is "400 955 277".
> Price is about EUR 3,- in Germany, so I think it's not
> ...


thx dude

i will try to order it.


about the bbs do it :thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm already saving some money 

Here the next two little puzzle parts:










black/magma floormats


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

X212 said:


> I'm already saving some money
> 
> Here the next two little puzzle parts:
> 
> ...


I'm really impressed with the textures in the interior of this car.....mine came with mats like those with white or gray cording....the seat and steering wheel has the same color stitching with the black leather-sharp looking.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm really impressed with the textures in the interior of this car.....mine came with mats like those with white or gray cording....the seat and steering wheel has the same color stitching with the black leather-sharp looking.


Yea it all has a high quality feel. :thumbup:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Pre-ordered the BBS CH-R in 8.5x20" today...

They will be built in three weeks and delivered one week later


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

a VT i made long time ago:


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Do it :thumbup:


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

i'll wait to see yours first :laugh: but yes, i want them but i have to wait.. i spent too much with the coilovers..

one more and i'll stop spamming your thread


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

What about my current wheels as replicas in 9x20 ET45?


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

love both.. hard decision


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

X212 said:


> What about my current wheels as replicas in 9x20 ET45?


What suspension is under this car? Nice wheel gap.....


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

are those floormats original audi?

because when i ask them to order them they where out of order


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes they are... Try it with *8J1 863 691 F YPL* 

Can you help me with the wheel question? Think I try the reps...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

TVRBO said:


> i'll wait to see yours first :laugh: but yes, i want them but i have to wait.. i spent too much with the coilovers..
> 
> one more and i'll stop spamming your thread


mate car looks beautiful!

its a tough one but maybe go the silver BBS rims, mixes it up a little because of the chrome mirror housing, fuel filler cap because youve got the aluminium pack. i think silver will keep the car looking really fresh always as the black can sometimes be a bit heavy.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

X212 said:


> What about my current wheels as replicas in 9x20 ET45?


what an awesome looking car !!!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

X212 said:


> Yes they are... Try it with *8J1 863 691 F YPL*
> 
> Can you help me with the wheel question? Think I try the reps...



hmm thats another nr thanks 
i will try it again 


If i may choose => BBS


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

Love your car and all the mods.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

new steering wheel


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

X212 said:


> new steering wheel


What diid you have before that one??


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

the original thinner version...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

X212 said:


> the original thinner version...


And it's ok but the thicker wheel is so much nicer. I had similar wheel in my 08 R32.....it was so much better....but so was the steering in that car...but the TT handles overall much better....and is far cooler.... I miss my R but love my TT.

Where did you get the wheel? Cost? Swap hard?


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got it from my local Audi dealer (here in Germany).
It costs 500€ without multifunction...

Swapping is about 10 minutes. But don't try it if you
are not a mechanic ;-)

Got R8 V10 doorhandles today:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...366075638.10444.100001572262692&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Scroll down to see some 20" content - and push the like button if you like 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.206433359409128.67069.206422959410168


----------



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello !!! Very nice TT ... best one I seen out there that is not a TT RS 

Quick question... where did you get that spoiler? Is it in Europe only ????


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot!

You should get the spoiler at you Audi dealer in the US, too.

Jason aka imodtts has this one too


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

What's the part number for that front lip you painted silver anyway, and also can you recommend your dealer who you got the parts through?

I did have a dealer in the UK who also sell on ebay, but they're absolutely clueless. Keep telling me I can't have a TTRS front lip, no matter how many times I tell them I want the normal TTS lip, painted silver.... :screwy:


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

*What wheels size?*

Hi, what is those RS-wheels size? Original is 9x19" offset 52.








Looks great!


----------

